# MIDIssonance Omnisphere Mondo - Available Now - Full Walkthrough Added



## Vin (Mar 28, 2020)

*Omnisphere Mondo* is a library for Spectrasonics' power synth Omnisphere 2.6, containing *220* cinematic patches with *25* instantly inspiring, production-ready multis, designed to get you started right away.

In addition to Omnisphere soundsources, *Omnisphere Mondo* adds *100* new soundsources, created specifically for Mondo with finest modular and analog synths and various acoustic (including upright piano, various guitars, mandolin, various percussion) instruments...and even an old Olivetti typewriter!

*Omnisphere Mondo* is the most comprehensive collection by MIDIssonance yet - it's full of carefully crafted sounds that will instantly inspire new ideas - from soft and indispensable textural elements to aggressive hits, underscore percussion beds and ticky loops, trailer accents and driving sequences. Many of one shot patches are percussion kits themselves.

*Omnisphere Mondo* is comprised of:

• 40 Pads & Textures

• 15 Keyboards & Instruments (Pianos, keys, hybrid instruments)

• 88 ARP + BPM (Arps, basslines, sequences, percussive loops)

• 40 Percussive Hits (Impacts, hits, booms, percussion)

• 22 Transitions and FX (Risers, drops, braams)

• 10 Basses & 5 Leads

More demos coming up.

Full patch + multi walkthroughs:







Available now for *€34.95* from *midissonance.com*.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2020)

New demo by Simon Porter:




More info and demos coming soon.


----------



## jneebz (Mar 30, 2020)

One of the few companies whose products are insta-buys for me. Can’t wait!


----------



## Vin (Apr 2, 2020)

Two new demos + details added.


----------



## Vin (Apr 3, 2020)

Multi walkthrough:




Patch walkthrough to follow soon.

Also...here's something that will be added to Bundles today as well


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2020)

First post updated with full patch + multi walkthroughs.

*Omnisphere Mondo* is now available for €34.95 at *midissonance.com *and is also added to *Omnisphere Bundle* and new *Everything Bundle*. 

If you're an Omnisphere Bundle owner, drop me an email or PM here for your personal loyalty discount for Omnisphere Mondo


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 4, 2020)

Vin said:


> First post updated with full patch + multi walkthroughs.
> 
> *Omnisphere Mondo* is now available for €34.95 at *midissonance.com *and is also added to *Omnisphere Bundle* and new *Everything Bundle*.
> 
> If you're an Omnisphere Bundle owner, drop me an email or PM here for your personal loyalty discount for Omnisphere Mondo



OK .. Signalo ??


----------



## Vin (Apr 5, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> OK .. Signalo ??



Just posted info in its own thread *here*.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 5, 2020)

Vin said:


> Just posted info in its own thread *here*.



Thank-you ! Would not have posted, but Signalo was right at top of offerings when I went to Site for Mondo. 
Both sound great and strong adds for Omni2.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 5, 2020)

jneebz said:


> One of the few companies whose products are insta-buys for me. Can’t wait!


Same here, I don't even need to listen to a demo/walkthrough.


----------



## webs (Apr 5, 2020)

So excited!


----------



## Vin (Apr 6, 2020)

Cheers guys, really happy to hear that  More demos coming up.


----------



## Vin (Apr 8, 2020)

Another creative demo by TORLEY with all sounds from Omnisphere Mondo:


----------



## webs (Apr 9, 2020)

Been playing with Mondo and Signalo... these are really wonderful Vin thanks!


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2020)

Cheers webs, really glad you're liking it!


----------



## axb312 (Apr 10, 2020)

Do something with Repro please...


----------



## Vin (Apr 11, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Do something with Repro please...



It is planned for the future, Prophet-5 is probably my favorite analog synth


----------



## peladio (May 1, 2020)

I own all your soundsets except for the new Mondo and Kubo, they are most excellent..do I get Signalo for free if I purchase Mondo and Kubo?


----------



## Vin (May 1, 2020)

That's right, you'd get Omnisphere Signalo for free, plus as a Bundle owner you'd be eligible for a future loyalty discount when the new Omnisphere library comes out


----------



## peladio (May 2, 2020)

Purchased and sent the email for Signalo, marvellous sounds as usual..


----------



## soundmind (May 4, 2020)

I must add that not only are Vin’s libraries top notch, but his customer support is even better! He always quickly replied, kept in touch (even on a holiday!), attempted his own tests on different systems. The issue was resolved and I truly appreciated his support. Thanks again Vin!


----------



## Vin (May 6, 2020)

soundmind said:


> I must add that not only are Vin’s libraries top notch, but his customer support is even better! He always quickly replied, kept in touch (even on a holiday!), attempted his own tests on different systems. The issue was resolved and I truly appreciated his support. Thanks again Vin!




Thanks so much for your kind words, always happy to help!


----------

